# Vibe sea ghost 130



## riverbank (Oct 19, 2016)

Anybody have any experience with these? Wife and I are looking Into getting a couple of yaks , we want something that has some good bang for your buck, were going to put a couple on layaway because we ain't afraid to admit that we can't afford stuff like that. Anyway we have just about settled on some vibe kayak's. What's y'alls thoughts?


----------



## Yakman22 (Oct 19, 2016)

Never been in a Vibe, but have talked to a couple guys who have them and they love them. Reviews are great on them, I think for the price it's a hard yak to beat. They have a new 10 footer that's about to come out called a "Yellowfin" for $650, my wife has already put a deposit down for her one. The MAIN thing for me with the sea ghost is it doesn't have a open deck. That's just preference tho


----------



## Red350SS (Oct 19, 2016)

I bought my first Kayak several months ago, a Heritage Angler 12. My whole family has yaks now. We can easily go on a family trip or I can go fishing by myself, which I do often. That being said, once I got into kayaks and how I used it, I decided to upgrade. I looked at many different brands, their features, their reviews, and talked to owners. I bought a Vibe Sea Ghost last week, bought it from a dealer in Augusta (Kevin Fox at Southern Moon Outfitters) and picked it up at Vibe Headquarters in Kennesaw. I have spent the last week rigging it the way I want. I have no regrets. I am as happy as can be. For the price with what it offers, you cant beat it. Even has a lifetime hull warranty, plus some of the best customer service in the market.


----------



## scottpriest (Oct 20, 2016)

Great Kayak, great customer service. and a steal at their price point.


----------



## rollingwiththeflow (Oct 22, 2016)

If I had not already bought my Predator 13 last year, I would buy the Sea Ghost 130. My kayaking buddy has one and he loves it. Nice storage. Comfortable seat. Stable. Seems to be fast on the water for a fishing kayak. Comes with a rudder. Everything the Predator has, plus a rudder, for half the price. Can't beat it. Old Town doesn't put a rudder on the Predator 13. For what Old Town charges for the Predator, it should at least come with a rudder. IMO.


----------



## riverbank (Oct 22, 2016)

Thank yall for the replies.


----------



## gabreamfanatic (Nov 6, 2016)

its a great kayak and there customer is 5 star rated. here is mine and like some one said. it is super fast and very stable


----------



## Big Moe (Nov 7, 2016)

I love mine even if they are the older ones.


----------



## riverbank (Nov 7, 2016)

Thank yall for the replies. Nice picture as well. It'll be a little while before we can do anything. Some of the usual has come up and we've had to do some penny pinching. We both love to fish and have really became set on getting a couple of kayak's. We'd like to get some decent ones to start with so that we know what were getting into . And not to mention stability is a big issue for us. Especially the wife. If it don't feel stable she won't be in it. I guarantee it.


----------



## 61BelAir (Nov 7, 2016)

riverbank said:


> Thank yall for the replies. Nice picture as well. It'll be a little while before we can do anything. Some of the usual has come up and we've had to do some penny pinching. We both love to fish and have really became set on getting a couple of kayak's. We'd like to get some decent ones to start with so that we know what were getting into . And not to mention stability is a big issue for us. Especially the wife. If it don't feel stable she won't be in it. I guarantee it.



Well the good news is that you won't miss much not having them before spring.  From the pictures you've posted ya'll would have to get out of them often to cross rocks and shallow spots and that just plain stinks in cold weather.  We went on the Oconee Sunday evening and the water is down so much that we had to get wet a couple times.  It wasn't too bad yet, but in a few weeks that will mean we'll only fish the open stretches.  (If we can go on a weekend....both of us work until 6.  I hate this time change.)

Once it's warmer, I suggest getting your wife to paddle around in some clear water that's only a few feet deep.   She might feel unstable for the first minute or two, but after that I think she will be alright.  Get her to actually rock back and forth some so she can feel how far it can go without tipping.  From the looks of that model I think you'd have a hard time tipping it while sitting unless you were in rapids.   

Also while the Sea Ghost is a superior kayak I'm sure, for the money we really like our Ascend FS12T.  It has a similar seat and a very open layout.  We don't have any problem standing up in it.  Retails for $300 less (each since you're buying 2) and we caught one that had been returned and saved $90.  I couldn't tell it had ever been used.


----------



## riverbank (Nov 8, 2016)

Your right bel air. We wouldn't be able to put a kayak in this river at all right now. It's called a river , but it's really like a big creek. The good thing is that there are some surprisingly decent fish to be caught here and it get very low pressure. The bite has been crazy slow lately. Probably because of the water level though. We haven't had any rain in so long. The cows have been eating hay all summer long. We used to raise grass fed pork on a rotational grazing type thing and it's all gone. Anyway we had planned on kayaking this river, several others and some of the smaller mountain lakes as well as a few private lakes we have access to. None of them are 80 acres though, (man I'm jealous about that) ......thank yall for the advice and tips.


----------



## Coenen (Nov 15, 2016)

I saved up for a 'yak for a long time, finally jumped for a Sea Ghost here a couple of weeks ago. I got it straight from the Vibe shop in Kennesaw, they were super cool out there, and got me all set up, boat, paddle, PFD, etc. etc. 

Finally got it out on the lake this past weekend and fished/floated around a little, I'm pretty darn happy with it. Only big obstacle for me is that I'm a pretty small dude, and it's a lot of boat to try and move around by myself. Make sure you've got a cart on hand to help wrangle it around.

Also I'd agree with Belair on finding your balance. I hadn't paddled a lick before I got this 'yak, and after a couple of minutes of tentative movement and time to adjust, it came pretty natural.


----------



## Bream Pole (Nov 15, 2016)

I had a kayak one time that was very tippy and could never get used to it.  The one I have now is a Jackson hybrid -- a very open sit inside--named a Tripper 12  I have never once felt the least bit tippy in it. However it is right at $1,000.  I wouldn't be concerned with speed and those type factors.  Look for stability.  Be great if you can find someone who has one and some convenient water like a pond who would let you try one out.


----------



## riverbank (Nov 16, 2016)

Thank y'all. Coenen I'm a bigger (fatter lol) guy at 6'1 and 210. Stability is a pretty big issue for me, but more so my wife. We was in a canoe on lake seed one time and she was absolutely scared to death. If a boat came by she'd make me go to the shore and wait until the wake was gone. We can both swim pretty dang good but I really want her to be comfortable. Some of those boats though , (in my opinion) could be a little bit more respectful. They could get further away or better yet slow down a tad. Surely they know what is about to happen when they zoom right by someone in a tiny boat like a canoe or kayak...... Lol.... one boat was cutting circles and trying to throw the people on the tube 30 or 40 yards from us. They came by us and then stopped and started doing that mess so close to us. We had to paddle over to a tree that was laid in the water and hang on.....it was all I could do not to say something to them. Oh well. I think if I had a big fast boat I'd put my buddies on a tube and give em heck to. But I wouldnt do it right beside someone in a dang canoe.....


----------



## Coenen (Nov 16, 2016)

riverbank said:


> Thank y'all. Coenen I'm a bigger (fatter lol) guy at 6'1 and 210. Stability is a pretty big issue for me, but more so my wife. We was in a canoe on lake seed one time and she was absolutely scared to death. If a boat came by she'd make me go to the shore and wait until the wake was gone. We can both swim pretty dang good but I really want her to be comfortable.


Take the advice from many guys on here then, start knocking back some money now, and when the weather warms back up get out there and demo, demo, demo. Outlay some cash to get wifey a good quality PFD as well. Simple confidence in what you're doing and the equipment you're using can count for a lot.

See if you can't find a shop near you, or even if a member here will hook you up with a kayak to try, as the saying goes, sometimes there ain't nothin' to it but to do it.

The better 'yaks out there will handle you no problem, I'm 5'6" probably 175 with all my gear on and I'm not sure my Sea Ghost really even noticed I was in there. It was a little shakey when I first stepped in, but once I got settled, it was fine. I won't be trying to stand up and fish or anything til spring time comes back around, but it didn't take long for me to feel confident about the kayak as a stable fishing platform. I snagged a couple of dink bass during my shakedown cruise, and I don't remember it really rocking hard on the hook set, or getting squirrely when I was trying to land fish. The biggest adjustment for me to deal with from a fishing standpoint was needing to mindful of where I was putting stuff and managing space in general.


----------



## 61BelAir (Nov 20, 2016)

Ebay just sent me an email showing the Vibe Sea Ghost on sale for $79 off.  Looks like the seller is actually Vibe in Kennesaw and not some middle man or other dealer.   $899 with paddle and includes free shipping.  Probably a better deal for someone farther away since they would save a ton on the shipping, but still a chance to save some money.  

The sea ghost looks like a great kayak, but I'm wishing I had the spare $550 to get another FS12T while BPS has them on sale with a cart.


----------



## Chap (Nov 21, 2016)

I've had a Sea Ghost for almost 2 years now, and it has held up nicely to both fresh and saltwater abuse.  I've run it over oysters and rocks and drug it across the sand and dropped it off my car... you name it, I've done it.  I've drilled more holes in it than the factory did.  I'm 5'6 and 210 lbs with the balance of a drunk toddler, and I can stand up on it in choppy water and throw a cast net.  Also, the Vibe community is very active and good people to deal with.  No pretentious poo-whistles who develop an ego over their plastic boat.


----------



## Bluegrassbowhunter (Dec 3, 2016)

My Seaghost 130 is my go to boat for small creeks & rivers.....

I think you get alot of yak for the money with the 130 & wouldn't hesitate to buy another...

Got lots of picts but not sure how to post here...


----------



## HydraYak (Jan 9, 2017)

The Sea Ghost is awesome! Best yak for the coin! Especially the 2016 version with the framed seat... but the paddled seat SG from pre-2016 is a good fishing kayak too. I'm 6'2" 230 and it's plenty stable for me.


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jan 11, 2017)

Hydra Yak,
Do you stand up and fish any? Rivers or Lakes?

Im torn between a Vibe or saving a little more to get a more premium Yak.


----------



## Coenen (Jan 11, 2017)

Bang for buck, it's hard to beat the Sea Ghost. I'm loving mine. Been using it in Lanier fishing for bass and stripers, it's been great so far.

Just curious, what are you expecting to get out of a "more premium" boat that you think you won't get out of this one?


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 12, 2017)

The only thing I dont like about the Sea Ghost is the console in the middle.


----------



## DouglasB. (Jan 17, 2017)

I'll tell ya this... I don't know much about much of anything... but I don't trust a product that I have to add something to just in order to make it decent. The hull on the sea ghost is flimsy. So flimsy in fact, that many professional reviewers stated they wouldn't take it out on the water at all without first stuffing it with foam yoga blocks to stiffen it up a little. A lot of guys here drink the Vibe Koolaid because it's a Georgia product (made in China), and some of the owners are regulars on the forum. 

You can find some Wilderness System Rides (both 115's and 135's) on closeout right now. I picked up two of the 115's for $575 each. 

But honestly... if you want a chinese product, go to alibaba and look up the 2017 models. You'll find quite a few that you recognize. Go in with a few friends and buy 5. Ship them FOB to Mobile, AL, and then either pick them up from Bae Systems yourself or have them shipped to your house. You'll come out around $300 a boat if you pick them up yourself in Mobile. And, again, you'll be very surprised at what models you'll find. They just won't have logo's on them.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Jan 18, 2017)

DouglasB. said:


> I'll tell ya this... I don't know much about much of anything... but I don't trust a product that I have to add something to just in order to make it decent. The hull on the sea ghost is flimsy. So flimsy in fact, that many professional reviewers stated they wouldn't take it out on the water at all without first stuffing it with foam yoga blocks to stiffen it up a little. A lot of guys here drink the Vibe Koolaid because it's a Georgia product (made in China), and some of the owners are regulars on the forum.
> 
> You can find some Wilderness System Rides (both 115's and 135's) on closeout right now. I picked up two of the 115's for $575 each.
> 
> But honestly... if you want a chinese product, go to alibaba and look up the 2017 models. You'll find quite a few that you recognize. Go in with a few friends and buy 5. Ship them FOB to Mobile, AL, and then either pick them up from Bae Systems yourself or have them shipped to your house. You'll come out around $300 a boat if you pick them up yourself in Mobile. And, again, you'll be very surprised at what models you'll find. They just won't have logo's on them.



Wow. That is a pretty strong opinion. 

I don't know squat about the subject so I am not going to involve myself. The only thing I would say is that  if you are going to disparage a product so much that you should provide links. That way people can form their own opinions based on facts.

Not disputing you, but just trying to clarify.


----------



## DouglasB. (Jan 19, 2017)

I never saw where the OP asked for links to validate statements... I also find it curious that no other post on this thread has warranted a "well you need to post links, young man!" 

I will say, that anytime you would like to clarify a statement made by ANYONE, google search can be your friend. I will, however, be polite and get you started in the right direction.

1.) Yoga blocks and flimsy hulls - 

http://kayakfishingblog.com/2016/05/five-mods-vibe-sea-ghost-130/

2.) Alibaba's website seems to be down at the moment, but you can search for "Vicking Sit On Top Kayak." And you'll find another Chinese made that has made another Kennessaw kayak "manufacture" a decent chunk of money. Keep digging and you'll find a few more. 

I simply don't care if a person is in Georgia, or in my backyard... Chinese products are Chinese products. Throwing a label on a Chinese product in America doesn't magically make it American.


----------



## Coenen (Jan 19, 2017)

That link isn't exactly a stinging indictment. 

From the same website: http://kayakfishingblog.com/2016/02/2016-vibe-sea-ghost-review/

From the review...


> Final Thoughts:
> I still firmly believe there is not one perfect kayak for every kayak angler out there. The Vibe Sea Ghost 130 is a step in the right direction though. It’s absolutely loaded with features that weren’t price accessible to a lot of folks previously. Getting a paddle, a rudder, a frame seat and a good performing kayak with good storage options at $899 is going to make a lot of people happy.


That's a long way from, "This kayak isn't even a decent product without modification."

No one else has been asked to document their statement because we've been speaking from first hand experience. If you'd said, "I paddled one and the hull flexing around the footpegs was a deal breaker for me." You'd have been good. If you're going to have a strong opinion, sometimes you're going to need a strong basis for that opinion.


----------



## DouglasB. (Jan 19, 2017)

Fair enough... 

None of that changes the fact that it's a Chinese product that you can have shipped to the US yourself for half the cost. If you don't mind Chinese products, why pay someone else double for the same thing?

Notice I said, "I'll get you started in the right direction." Never said I'd do all the research for you.


----------



## 61BelAir (Jan 19, 2017)

Not trying to stir the pot, but one reason I can think of to pay more (yet still much less than some kayaks) from a local "Vender" (reseller/rebrander) is to make a return or warranty claim possible.  I'd think if you ordered one or more direct from overseas and had a problem the first time you took it out then you're probably just out of luck....or in for a hassle.   Usually if you have the same issue with a seller that you can talk to face to face they will take care of it.  That's my opinion not just about kayaks, but about most items in general.  
I can't say it wouldn't be tempting to order a few of what look like well equipped kayaks for $300 each and take my chances since that's still less than half of what some of the ones I saw on there would cost stateside. 

I can't speak for the Vibe, but I've read lots of reviews of my FS18T saying that extra foam needs to be added to support the standing area.   I haven't done that yet and have used it about 3 times a week for the past 5 months with zero problems.   Should I add something anyway?  Probably, but I'm just saying my kayak has been far from unusable as-sold.


----------



## DouglasB. (Jan 19, 2017)

61BelAir said:


> Not trying to stir the pot, but one reason I can think of to pay more (yet still much less than some kayaks) from a local "Vender" (reseller/rebrander) is to make a return or warranty claim possible.



Warranty would certainly be an issue. From my understanding the manufacturer WILL warranty the product, but YOU are on the hook for the shipping... which shipping BACK to China can be a decent chunk. 

I guess if I were worried about that, I'd buy 5... odds are, one of the 5 will be junk. (typically 20% of anything shipped from China is junk UNLESS the Americans selling the junk have visited the Chinese Manufacturer, which takes that down to about 5% but that's a whole other conversation.) 

So, I've bought 5... I've got $1,500 in it (because I live in Mobile, so I'm picking them up from Bae myself.) Thrown away 1... kept 1... sold 3 for $600 each... $300 less than the exact same one State-side. Made $300 and still have a kayak for myself. 

OR... I could order 200... pay $100 each... brand them as "Vice C-Coast 13" -- Or in the case of Vicking Sit on Tops, we'll call them "Eddie Gear Mana Ray XXL" -- Sell them as "knock offs" even though it's the exact same thing for a modest $550 each... corner the market... and basically become exactly what I can't stand.  Oh, but what about a patent? Yeah... Vibe and Eddy Gear are Trademarked... but the patent to the boats belongs to China. Meaning they can sell to whomever they so choose. It would take some extremely GREAT lawyers to ever stop this from happening. Which is why you'll see so many Chinese products that are the exact same in two different stores with just different packaging. (See Wal-mart and Target for references)I've made a hundred grand, but I've sold my soul to overseas child labor, and become the very epitome of ethics that is destroying America. 


Personally... I just hate Chinese products. I hate what it does to the American economy. I can't stand by and state that I vote for certain people because I want to see jobs come back to America, while trying to get people to buy products that have taken jobs AWAY from America. You simply can't have it both ways.... and that's the last I'll speak on the topic.


----------



## 61BelAir (Jan 19, 2017)

I hate that so much of it is of poor quality....that it's stealing jobs and lively-hood from our country...and much more.   At the same time, I hate paying much more for some products that are produced here that are no better or marginally better.  I've seen the outcry to buy American in the HP automotive field, but it gets to the point that one can either buy a Chinese forged crankshaft for example....have it checked out good....and build an engine.....OR not be able to build their engine at all because an American Forging is either not available or costs 5x as much.  It is a catch 22 kinda thing and the truth is until the leaders of our country do something to balance things out it's not going to get better.    
For example:  You can buy any number of items from overseas for under $5 with FREE shipping on Ebay.   I've bought a few jointed swimbaits that were about $3.   IF I wanted to give someone here on the forum one of those same baits and ship it to them in the same box...or even a smaller box....I couldn't pay for just the shipping to them here within the state of GA with $3.   !!!!    How is that possible?   I mean no matter what is said for their child labor, sweat shops, cheap labor, low shipping costs to get something to the states (???).....how in the world can they get it the rest of the way from whatever US port to my door for $3 and make a profit?   Remember they still have to have it shipped that last part of the way with a US company (UPS/FedEx/USPS).   It can't be just a shipping discount thing either because I've worked for large companies and the discount isn't THAT big.  They've got to be getting to ship things at almost zero cost.    As one of them might say:  "Some-ting-wong"


----------



## mdgreco191 (Jan 19, 2017)

DouglasB. said:


> I never saw where the OP asked for links to validate statements... I also find it curious that no other post on this thread has warranted a "well you need to post links, young man!"
> 
> I will say, that anytime you would like to clarify a statement made by ANYONE, google search can be your friend. I will, however, be polite and get you started in the right direction.
> 
> ...




Calm down big guy. Like I said I'm not coming after you, but if you're going to go after others you better have proof. That is all I was trying to say.


----------



## riverbank (Jan 24, 2017)

Dang fellas........life got in the way and I had to put the kayak idea to the side for a bit so I haven't seen this thread in a while. But from the looks of it .........Mr Douglas is a red blooded American and despises Chinese products, (not that I blame the fella) . But I'm with Mr. Bel air. I do handy work for a living and as much as I would love to only buy American made products.......I just can't sometimes. But I do grow my own garden and I did sleep in a holiday inn express last night.


----------



## 61BelAir (Jan 24, 2017)

It's getting closer to kayak season Riverbank.  No matter what kind (or where it's made) ya'll end up with.....they are great at getting into super shallow water where bass are going to be tearing it up soon.  Do you ever make it down to the middle GA area?


----------



## riverbank (Jan 25, 2017)

We hardly ever get down that way Bel air. But that don't mean we won't make a trip.


----------



## Coenen (Jan 27, 2017)

Back on topic...

There is a pretty persistent rumor going around on the social medias that Vibe is on the verge of announcing / releasing a 110 version of the Sea Ghost.

No particulars available quite yet, just a little "nudge, nudge, wink, wink, say no more" out on the interwebs.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 27, 2017)

What's a yoga block???


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 28, 2017)

fish hawk said:


> What's a yoga block???



It's a floatation devise placed inside flimsy cheap kayaks for support and safety.

And they can be used to do yago poses and such while in yoga pants.  You know what yoga pants are...


----------



## HydraYak (Feb 1, 2017)

Coenen said:


> Back on topic...
> 
> There is a pretty persistent rumor going around on the social medias that Vibe is on the verge of announcing / releasing a 110 version of the Sea Ghost.
> 
> No particulars available quite yet, just a little "nudge, nudge, wink, wink, say no more" out on the interwebs.



Looks like you were right!


----------



## Coenen (Feb 1, 2017)

HydraYak said:


> Looks like you were right!


Apparently a dealer in Cali let it slip before Vibe was ready to make press releases. 

In addition to the 110, they've made some minor changes to the 130 as well. They changed the pitch of the seat to help with comfort, they also adjusted the deck in the cockpit and tank well to help with drainage, and laid in thicker plastic around the footpegs to address the flexing. They might've fiddled with the rudder cables as well, but I don't recall right off hand. Pretty much they addressed most of the issues people had.

They also are dropping a 12ft SUP that's got me feeling some kind of way about SUP's all of a sudden.

Kayak-wise, I'll be holding on to my 2016 SG for a while.


----------



## HydraYak (Feb 1, 2017)

Yeah i dig it. I've recently added a Yellowfin 100 to my fleet. I love a little kayak with a framed seat!


----------



## Corey (Feb 3, 2017)

I hate the fact some of these Kayaks cost some much, I would really love to have one with this nice seat. Guess I will have to wait until my kids get done in college..well I might be to old to remember I wanted one. Guess I will just stick to my Old Town Vapor 10 for a while.


----------



## Coenen (Feb 4, 2017)

Corey said:


> I hate the fact some of these Kayaks cost some much, I would really love to have one with this nice seat.


Squrriel away a few bucks here and a few bucks there, and watch Craigslist for folks unloading last year's model for the latest and greatest. Your patience could be greatly rewarded.


----------

